

Society has eaten half a billion Doritos Locos Tacos - crosbytho
http://foodbeast.com/content/2013/05/16/breaking-taco-bell-has-now-sold-over-half-a-billion-doritos-locos-tacos/#.UZU_5cp8L6s

======
sultezdukes
Society? Really?

